# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) >  Помогите вспомнить название игры

## Олег2221

игра примерно 2005- 2008 года в игре 6 девушек моделей или около того. Играем в роли фотографа вид от лица рамки объектива) моделям можно менять 
одежду позы и тд

----------


## Emodzy

шалунишка:) как игрушка то называется?  я б и сам поиграл:)

----------


## Venedos

)))) симсы что ли какие))) ну или симулятор барби)

----------


## Talibmib

Чтоб не открывать новую тему, хочу задать вопрос тут. Есть ли сейчас современные игры на подобии War Craft или что то подобное?

----------


## Mindoul

Игра называется фотомодель.

----------


## Skyler

> Чтоб не открывать новую тему, хочу задать вопрос тут. Есть ли сейчас современные игры на подобии War Craft или что то подобное?


Вопрос легко гуглится)) но наверно ответ уже и сам нашел. Для интересующихся - игры, похожие на World of Warcraft
Guild Wars 2. 
The Elder Scrolls Online. 
Final Fantasy XIV: A Realm Reborn. 
Neverwinter Online. 
Lord Of The Rings Online. 
Runes of Magic.

----------


## Черенок

здравствуйте, не могу вспомнить название игрушки((( Там все зависит от твоего выбора, там еще сюжет с вендиго, прям как в "Сверхъестественном".

----------

